# Car rental at Mexico City Airport



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Has anyone rented a car from the Mexico City Airport? I'm looking on-line (Expedia) and can get rentals with MXN$750,000 third party liability insurance for CDN$53 and add an additional CDN$65,000 collision protection for CDN $15/day for a 12 day rental. Total is CDN$233. I want to make sure there won't be surprises like "you have to pay another CDN$200 for extra insurance" which happened to my husband several years ago (although I think I had declined the collision insurance option on that rental, since I have rental car insurance through my credit card). 

We have a "utility" car (as in older, with quirks) in Tepoztlan, but it doesn't have a permit to circulate in the greater Mexico City area. My daughter and her friend are coming down with me, so I want the freedom to drive with them in Mexico City and environs. And, yes, I've driven there before - no worries - I'm a pretty intrepid driver.

Basically I'm just interested in knowing if the total CDN$233 seems like a realistic total price for 12 days, or if on arrival they will try to spring extra fees on me. Thanks for any input and advice!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Are you aware of this :
..:ASE TURISTICO::..

We used it 4 years ago when we passed through Mexico City - and we needed it - getting stopped with our Florida plates.

It has been a long time since I rented a car in Mexico - but I think I remember that your NOB credit card ins doesn't cover a Mexican rental. I believe our HSBC Mexico CC does provide some ins. coverage on rentals. When we have visited Caribbean islands and rented our cc ins did not apply. I do know that in the US (recently) I needed my unexpired US license for the credit card ins. I would call the credit card company and ask what is covered.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Gatos said:


> Are you aware of this :
> ..:ASE TURISTICO::..
> 
> We used it 4 years ago when we passed through Mexico City - and we needed it - getting stopped with our Florida plates.
> ...


Our credit card does cover international rentals, as I've checked in past for both Guatemala and Argentina. That's not the issue. I'm more concerned about the local rental agency not accepting the credit card insurance and forcing me to buy extra at the counter at a higher rate than on-line. That happened to my husband 7 years ago, and I've heard similar stories on-line.

I'm aware of the Pase Turistico, but part of my reasoning for renting is to save the cost of 3 round-trip tickets from the airport to Tepoztlán (actually Cuernavaca), and to have a nicer set of wheels for taking my daughter and her friend around than my husband's 20+ year old workhorse.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Once a year we take a week long trip back to the US. We rent a car through AAA (there is a CAA). I renew the AAA membership at that time - even telling them I am in Mexico - for something like $15USD. We have saved a ton of money on the car rentals (and the hotels).


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I have rented a car through car rental companies at the MEX airport several times. I used a US credit card and purchased the insurance provided by the car rental company. I did not encounter any problems with the rentals. My credit card was charged the $1,000 to $2,000usd deposit plus the fees for the rental plus the cost of insurance. On each occasion the deposit (credit hold) was returned to my cc within 7 to 10 days.
Recently I used my Chase cc and supplied a document sent to me from Chase proving insurance coverage for my rental thus I did not have to purchase their base insurance coverage. I cleared this with the rental car company prior to arrival. 

I ALWAYS make my reservations directly with the car rental companies. (and almost always with airlines)


----------

